# Laundry in Dubai Marina



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

Hello all,

I am new to Dubai Marina as I moved in 2 weeks ago, and I am looking for an affordable laundry service in Dubai Marina. 
So far I used Butlers but their prices are very expensive(charge 17 AED/shirt and 24 /Trousers) compared to what I used to pay in Abu Dhabi (3 AED/shirt, 5/Trousers).

Is there an affordable laundry services whose prices is comparable to Abu Dhabi laundry service here in Dubai Marina ??

Thanks


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

We use Pilgram laundry and they cost 8/shirt and 12/pants.. There are cheaper, but you get what you pay for.


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

Sorry moderators, you know I never advertize....


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

I live at Park Island in the marina and use both of these:

Marina Laundry. (when I need them to pick up and drop off): 

Five Stars Laundry. Just down the street from the Holiday Inn near the Mall of the Emirates. Super nice and accommodating. 

Good luck!


----------

